# Where can I find 2.5.6 update bin?



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I looked on NogDog's site and the bin he has posted did not update.  I currently have 2.5.4 and would like to get the latest firmware update of 2.5.6.  Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

K2i? or US??

If it's the K2i, just PM me you're email addy. I have it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't know if you've already tried, but it appears that most people who have upgraded to 2.5.4 can immediately perform a Sync and Check for Items and that will cause 2.5.6 to automatically download. It's a small file, so it only takes a minute. Then check to see if Update becomes available.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks to you both -  Luv, I have a K2US and Jason, I will try Check and Synch to see if the update comes over that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Don't know if you've already tried, but it appears that most people who have upgraded to 2.5.4 can immediately perform a Sync and Check for Items and that will cause 2.5.6 to automatically download. It's a small file, so it only takes a minute. Then check to see if Update becomes available.


That's exactly what I did on my US DX. . . . .


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

911jason said:


> Don't know if you've already tried, but it appears that most people who have upgraded to 2.5.4 can immediately perform a Sync and Check for Items and that will cause 2.5.6 to automatically download. It's a small file, so it only takes a minute. Then check to see if Update becomes available.


I tried this and the manual synch and check for items didn't work. Any other suggestions.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't bother? The 2.5.6 update doesn't actually patch/fix anything AFAICT. It just updates the version number, ota build number, and mess around with a bit of the Framework (which may or may not be related the the popular highlights feature). .


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Ni and by the way, thanks for helping me last night with the font and screensaver hacks.  I was able to successfully upgrade to the latest version.  Appreciate all your help.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello, I have the 2.5.3 on my k2i....anyone can tell me how to get the next available updates? I tried the sync & check for items but nothing changed. Thanks in advance


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

The 2.5.4 update is up for manual download @ amazon kindle software update support page.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

NiLuJe said:


> The 2.5.4 update is up for manual download @ amazon kindle software update support page.


Thanks a bunch I will check that out


----------

